# 75 year old Axe refurbishment



## Beakbuster (Apr 28, 2015)

Not sure where to look but thought to ask here-

I have my grandfather's double bladed axe that I would like to refurbish. We will not put it to further use but would like to have it redone for my office. Any suggestions as to any repair refurbishment locations near league city? The unit is about 75 years old and for sentimental reasons I think it best to bring it back to its original form. I am replacing the handle and glass beaded the unit at work. Looking for someone to professionally sharpen each edge In the proper manner without removing too much material.

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I would love to see it, before and after pics.

I did a knife, all by hand, and it's a long process. Something that is now no longer something I can do.

IMO, you are correct in finding someone that will not remove a lot of material. It would be easy to just get someone to grind off the bad areas and make it look new.

Here are a couple pics, sorry about the last ones where it was finished, the blade reflected everything around it


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

For the handle...check out this company. They could probably match it exactly.

https://beaver-tooth.com/


----------

